# Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

at the moment we are thinking to built a special and limited watch.

A Flieger with yellow numbers and hands, illuminating hands!

We have not decided yet but we think it is the time to bring some color on your wrist ;-)

If you are interested please send us a email and if you like, reserve one.
(former STOWA limited Editions often have been sold out fast after launching)

We will decide in the next 2-3 weeks if we do or not.*

The movement will be a handwinded ETA 2801 in black !, with yellow STOWA Logo printing.

Case: like the normal Flieger collection: 40 mm, black coated

Sapphire crystal like always.
(front and back)

*Limited to 200 pieces worldwide.*

*To realize building this watch depends on two important premises:

1 - getting the hands in this very small limited quantity, in this special color!
Like many of you know, the swiss suppliers are fussy regarding smaller quantities, sometimes they do, sometimes not.

and

2 if you like it! ;-)

Lets see and talk about this special watch.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

P.S: *No 1 already is reserved !* But like always: Not for me! ;-)


----------



## scottslot

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Love it!


----------



## watchma

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



> In (Stowa) *orange*





Jörg Schauer said:


> A Flieger with *yellow* numbers and hands, illuminating hands!










?

Which is it?


----------



## Armchair

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I think it looks ace!


----------



## BGPT23

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Not in a position to order one at the moment, but it looks incredible! I hope this is able to be made a reality, good luck with it!


----------



## Student.Boots

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I say go for it!


----------



## watchma

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Have you got a proposed case back design picture ?
(I'm a stickler for a nice caseback )



> No 1 already reserved


Who beats the boss for the option of No1 ?????


----------



## ZAQ

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Strap looks really nice with black rivets ! Would like to buy it separately


----------



## arch_m

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

That's an amazing design there!

Go for it!

I'm sure these 200 pieces will vanish very soon!


----------



## genabob

*re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I love it! I want to number 007!    As Limited Edition - this is a very interesting watch. as a regular model not interested.
I am the owner of Flieger NYC LE 65/100, which can now be bought as a regular model. the only difference with the case back engraved or not.
so the question. Is it possible that this watch will be a regular model?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Pass.
Colour disqualifies the watch being a Flieger.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Scarrry promotion for Halloween!

Orange and yellow are not on my favorite color list, but that's why there is a spectrum of colors appealing to our senses


----------



## watchmut

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Just in case: I ordered one via eMail.


----------



## RussianWTF

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



> If you are interested please send us a email and if you like, reserve one.
> (former STOWA limited Editions often have been sold out fast after launching)
> 
> We will decide in the next 2-3 weeks if we do or not.*
> 
> The movement will be a handwinded ETA 2801 in black !, with yellow STOWA Logo printing.


Hello dear Liusa)
Great!
Send u email. 
Can i reserve N10 or 100?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



RussianWTF said:


> Hello dear Liusa)
> Great!
> Send u email.
> Can i reserve N1?


Read more carefully. No 1 is already reserved. If you want to communicate with Luisa pls. e-mail her. This is not her inbox.


----------



## RussianWTF

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> Read more carefully. No 1 is already reserved. If you want to communicate with Luisa pls. e-mail her. This is not her inbox.


ty i fix it already


----------



## jakestyles

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Having just received my flieger a couple of weeks ago I'm definitely not in a position to buy another now, but that is a very nice looking watch. It's not my favorite colour but I really like the look of the orange against the black dial. As already said - it's to have a bit of colour on your wrist every now and then !


----------



## sorcer

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Looks very nice. Which email should I contact in order to reserve one?


----------



## sporksforall

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Yes! Love the look.


----------



## eliz

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

As with mike, I'd prefer my flieger to stay true to it's original. Having said that, I'm still pretty interested to see a caseback shot of the movement. The picture shown above looked to be photoshopped with a greyish tint over.

So will the final movement look exactly the same as the picture above or will it be a real full black one ala Panerai's?


----------



## Cosmograph

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Yes. Love it


----------



## raincity

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

It looks terrific. Will each watch be numbered? And, hate to be crass, but how much do you estimate it will cost (in USD, say)?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Not in a position to order one as I have a prodiver on order. I love the color looks great!!


----------



## myke

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

LOVE IT it will sell fast


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> Pass.
> Colour disqualifies the watch being a Flieger.


Why is that? I am unaware of a standard for fliegers&#8230; (&#8230;i don't know much about this type of watch, really).


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



raincity said:


> It looks terrific. Will each watch be numbered? And, hate to be crass, but how much do you estimate it will cost (in USD, say)?


The pic bottom left show 690 euro, I assume, its gonna be +-


----------



## zyxwvutsr

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

No, you should build something nice instead.


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

The all-black movement is quite striking! Is that possible? I would have thought that the PVD coating's thickness might interfere with the function of mechanical parts with very precise tolerance. I understand that the movement illustrated is a Photoshop creation, as the balance certainly can not be coated&#8230; Am I wrong?


----------



## harrym71

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Not a fan, looks too toy-ish to me.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

It said orange, but why I see yellow? Stowa way of orange is yellow?


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I am not a fan but I suspect I may be in the minority.


----------



## initialjh

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Hi Stowa, is there a possibility of of a solid PVD back?? that would be a nice option to have as well.


----------



## onomatopia

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

dumb question- does the price include VAT?


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I appreciate some color as I love the lime version of the Testaf GMT, but not on the "traditional" flieger. Looks like something a kid would wear. The best part of the whole idea as far as I'm concerned is the blackened movement.


----------



## jackhlt

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

like it! I want to order(if possible) all of it!


----------



## tctan

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

looks good! i'd be interested in ordering one.


----------



## jackhlt

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I really like it~ just like MIDO helmsman, so beautiful~ 200 pieces are not enough at all........

I think it is very important for Stowa to expand his factory now


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



raincity said:


> It looks terrific. Will each watch be numbered? And, hate to be crass, but how much do you estimate it will cost (in USD, say)?


Reading the whole post would help ;-)

690 Euro net, the math is yours.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



jackhlt said:


> I really like it~ just like MIDO helmsman, so beautiful~ 200 pieces are not enough at all........
> 
> I think it is very important for Stowa to expand his factory now


Mmmh, 200 pcs for a limited edition is enough methinks.


----------



## greenstopper

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Hi Jörg,

Which email should i send for reservation?

Thanks!


----------



## ZORD

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



CM HUNTER said:


> I appreciate some color as I love the lime version of the Testaf GMT, but not on the "traditional" flieger. Looks like something a kid would wear. The best part of the whole idea as far as I'm concerned is the blackened movement.


I am with you CM HUNTER. Do not like colour scheme at all, but the black movement might be interesting. For a Stowa, I think that LE versions should be way more cooler than this.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



greenstopper said:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> Which email should i send for reservation?
> 
> Thanks!


info @ stowa. de


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ZORD said:


> I am with you CM HUNTER. Do not like colour scheme at all, but the black movement might be interesting. For a Stowa, I think that LE versions should be way more cooler than this.


I prefer white dial actually


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> I prefer white dial actually


White dial with a Flieger ? A no go for me.


----------



## watchma

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



jackhlt said:


> I really like it~ just like MIDO helmsman, so beautiful~ 200 pieces are not enough at all........


They've not made them yet!! , never mind sold/taken reservations for them all yet!! , so why on earth would the quantity be "not enough" at this stage ??

If you buy one, there were PLENTY enough


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

The balance is not coated. If you look more closely you will see it is still golden as is the center wheel. Just enlarge the pic.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> White dial with a Flieger ? A no go for me.


Quite true, but since its a LE, then it should be different from a normal Flieger right?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> Quite true, but since its a LE, then it should be different from a normal Flieger right?


No, but I am just a purist.


----------



## Bishamon

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I like it! I say go ahead!


----------



## JarrodS

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

This one is not meant for me. I do like the case, but the orange dial/hands is too much for my tastes.


----------



## bioyuki

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Email sent. I'm super excited about this, but it brings back memories of me missing out on the FO LE years ago =/


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

IWC did a similar color in their Beverly Hills limited edition, so why not Stowa? It's not my cup of tea, but I would think selling a run of 200 is a pretty sure bet.


----------



## tripledot

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> The balance is not coated. If you look more closely you will see it is still golden as is the center wheel. Just enlarge the pic.


I would say the posted picture is just a photoshopped sketch to give an impression of the movement.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



flyingpicasso said:


> IWC did a similar color in their Beverly Hills limited edition, so why not Stowa? It's not my cup of tea, but I would think selling a run of 200 is a pretty sure bet.


Well, Steinhart did it, Glycine did it (Combat), Ernst Benz, Fortis as well, Archimede did it in 2008 (no Flieger, the Klassik it was). Not that exiting. A modified Unitas (center second) - that would float my boat.


----------



## watchma

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



Stuffler said:


> Pass





stuffler said:


> Not that exiting. A modified Unitas (center second) - that would float my boat.


Make your mind up? :roll::think:


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



watchma said:


> Make your mind up? :roll::think:


What exactly do you want to know ? I already said PASS and I mean PASS. Has absolutely nothing to do with a modified Unitas featuring a center second <another FO LE though - which would float my boat. Understand ?


----------



## watchma

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> What exactly do you want to know ? I already said PASS and I mean PASS. Has absolutely nothing to do with a modified Unitas featuring a center second <another FO LE though - which would float my boat. Understand ?


Chill out man 

I thought you were meaning you *would* buy this orange/yellow dial thing *IF* it had a centre second modded unitas movement instead of the proposed 2801


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



watchma said:


> Chill out man
> 
> I thought you were meaning you *would* buy this orange/yellow dial thing *IF* it had a centre second modded unitas movement instead of the proposed 2801


Man, I am as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## RussianWTF

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> Man, I am as cool as a cucumber.


t.y. U make my day with this this phrase)))


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I like it, not usually a fan of Fliegers.

Now, another limited edition Seatime...


----------



## initialjh

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> A modified Unitas (center second) - that would float my boat.


I would love a modified Unitas, but then the cost would be more? the Stowa 6498 Fleiger is 890 euro... I would pay 200euro more for this watch with the unitas mvt!


----------



## LH2

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Probably not, just because DLC / PVD case watches seem to always look better in photos than they do in actual wear.


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



LH2 said:


> Probably not, just because DLC / PVD case watches seem to always look better in photos than they do in actual wear.


+1, I don't really get DLC/PVD.


----------



## sandymcg

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I'm ok with the dial, but not the movement. That just looks&#8230;&#8230; wrong. Pass. Anyway, I'm still waiting for my GMT to arrive.


----------



## mucklechumps

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I say build it!!!


----------



## jackhlt

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

one point, the 2801 seems not the TOP level, i guess thats why Stowa want make it black~~


----------



## alfred.newman

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I liked it. If I hadn't purchased a Stowa Flieger 2801 already, I'd sure consider buying it. Can't agree more, though, that a 41 mm with a modified Unitas with central seconds hand would be a plus, worthy the extra budget squeezing that I'd have to do to buy two Stowas in the same year...


----------



## chickenlittle

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Not crazy about the colours. Sorry but I couldn't see myself buying this over any of the regular Stowa Fliegers.


----------



## makoto

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



chickenlittle said:


> Not crazy about the colours. Sorry but I couldn't see myself buying this over any of the regular Stowa Fliegers.


Agreed. I guess I am too old school, as I much prefer the classical designs. Such a watch doesn't fit my style and I don't think I'd be able to pull it off.

I can say though, that the contrast will probably look quite striking in the finished product. I would think there would be at least a couple hundred people who would be quite happy owning something so unique.


----------



## Longhairdontcare

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Looks good, Jörg! Let me know if you want to sell Stowa's in Norway ;-)


----------



## Plälzer

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

............sorry but I don´t like such watches!


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Any update Jörg?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



Longhairdontcare said:


> Looks good, Jörg! Let me know if you want to sell Stowa's in Norway ;-)


He does already via stowa.com.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> Any update Jörg?


I am not sure you did not read Jörg's post attentivly.

He wrote



> We will decide in the next 2-3 weeks if we do or not.*


This thread is up since 3 days. No update though.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



stuffler said:


> I am not sure you did not read Jörg's post attentivly.
> 
> He wrote
> 
> This thread is up since 3 days. No update though.


Well, u got points, but decide in 2-3 weeks doesnt stop Jörg to update?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> Well, u got points, but decide in 2-3 weeks doesnt stop Jörg to update?


There is nothing to be updated yet.


----------



## zpyder

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I like it but would the black case get scratches? It's easy to polish out plain stainless. Also, how much would it cost? I'd have to come up with a very good reason for buying another watch after getting an auto flieger at the start of the year... Maybe engagement/wedding watch? Hmm...

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

The Black Forest Edition 1 retails for 820 (690 net) as mentioned in the very first post.
Available March 2014 if everthing goes well.


----------



## zpyder

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Indeed, Sadly I am reading via a tablet and didn't see till after I posted that there were 8 more pages, couldn't see the price in the image to start with too!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## superkick10a

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Now, another limited edition Seatime...


Agree!b-)


----------



## Canadianjam2

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



superkick10a said:


> Agree!b-)


Just a general question, how often does Stowa release Limited Editions? I would definitely be interested in any of the watches with a Unitas or Durowe movement with central second hand.


----------



## Torrefies

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I'm sure it will be super popular with the right people, but it's not for me. I'll keep saving my dimes for an antea 390.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

If its LE then It might need more than just the black dial, and black coat to make it special.

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

It's very cool looking and different. I like it.


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

You should definitely build this watch! No doubt it will look even better in person than in the renderings. I have a yellow numbered pvd watch I would sell to replace with this.


----------



## watchnuts

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Looks awesome Jorg, but may I suggest a brushed pvd finish? The mirror polished pvd watches looks really cheap.


----------



## makoto

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

pvd? Because I just keep thinking Paul Van Dyk&#8230;.


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



watchnuts said:


> Looks awesome Jorg, but may I suggest a brushed pvd finish? The mirror polished pvd watches looks really cheap.


I think it is to be the brushed finish. "Case: like the normal Flieger collection: 40 mm, black coated". If Jorg did DLC on the standard brushed stainless flieger case, like what was on the Halios DLC Puck, that would be super cool. I loved the finish on that watch, and it was tough. It would be in keeping with the quality Stowa always presents.


----------



## Cursor

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I'm not fond of this LE, and will give it a miss if produced.

I'd love to see more work done with the custom movement and a FO reintroduced at some price. I wish I better understood the complexities of making the central seconds modification. It must be cost prohibitive, or Jorg would've done it by now, but I just don't understand why.


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

No go for me. The colour combination just doesn't do it for me. Sorry!

How about another run of special colour dials prodivers!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I'm fine with the color combinations, just I hope to see more differences this LE have if compare with normal stowa flieger. Doesn't appeal much if the diff is only color tone.

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Would love a LE Stowa but unfortunately this would not be it for me, not a fan of the colour combination or the PVD black coating, as I would always be concerned of durability (unless it is toughened, I.e. Damasko).

For me the one piece missing from Stowa's line up is a true dress watch, but with Stowa's quality and competitive pricing. Something along the lines of a Nomos Orion, AL&Sohn or JLC, if that could be produced at a competitive price I couldn't see many competitors. (Is there anything of this nature in the Stowa archives).


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

^^^^ I like this suggestion. I'm in the market for a proper dress watch but struggling to find something I like at a suitable price.


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

IMO, Stowa already makes dressy watches and if you don't like those, Jorg Schauer watches are very nice too. I think Stowa fans are a bit underserved in the sporty range and this fits the bill. I would think a DLC modern flieger is a great idea either for an LE or an addition to the regular line.


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Stowa sporty lines: Seatime, Prodiver, Testaf and Testaf GMT, A dial pilot, B dial pilot, Pilot chronograph.

Stowa dressy lines: Antea, 1938 chronograph (although dressy and chronograph is not ideal), Marine and Marine chronograph (although considering its origins as a deck watch, doesn't seem very dressy), and the Partitio may be looked at as a dress watch to some, but not in my eyes.

Nobody says Stowa and thinks dress watch. They could definitely use a proper one in their line up.


----------



## jonobailey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



CM HUNTER said:


> Stowa sporty lines: Seatime, Prodiver, Testaf and Testaf GMT, A dial pilot, B dial pilot, Pilot chronograph.
> 
> Stowa dressy lines: Antea, 1938 chronograph (although dressy and chronograph is not ideal), Marine and Marine chronograph (although considering its origins as a deck watch, doesn't seem very dressy), and the Partitio may be looked at as a dress watch to some, but not in my eyes.
> 
> Nobody says Stowa and thinks dress watch. They could definitely use a proper one in their line up.


exactly, Stowa may have a few dressy watches, but do not have a dress watch, if that makes sense.


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



jonobailey said:


> exactly, Stowa may have a few dressy watches, but do not have a dress watch, if that makes sense.


Yeah, no it doesn't. If I owned a polished 1938 Chrono, it would probably only see light of day on black tie occasions. You might need to explain to me what you expect in a dress watch. Jeweled, indecipherable skeletonized monstrosity? Tourbillon? No index Movado trinket? When I think dress watch, I absolutely think of a Stowa Chronograph 1938, or one of the Sinn Frankfurt Financial District range and of those I think the Stowa is dressier, especially if a bracelet were available. Perhaps a non-chrono, center seconds version of same might be welcome.

OTOH, I would posit that the Stowa flieger is dressy enough with a nice strap to wear with a sport coat and tie or sweater vest and tweed jacket if you prefer, and the line could well use a DLC version to better suit the jeans and t-shirt crowd.


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I think the polished 1938 is very close to being a dress watch, but as a chronograph, it's just dressy. I look at the Schauer line of watches about the same as an AP... very nice and costly watches, but their overall designs are anything but dress watch material.

Sinn has gotten it backwards, 38mm fleigers, and 44mm dressy watches.

For a dress watch from Stowa, a nice departure from the past models Stowa has always pretty much relied on (which are what the Antea, Partitio, Marine, and 1938 represent), and a clear break from the industrial look of the Schauer line, would be interesting to see.


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



CM HUNTER said:


> I think the polished 1938 is very close to being a dress watch, but as a chronograph, it's just dressy. I look at the Schauer line of watches about the same as an AP... very nice and costly watches, but their overall designs are anything but dress watch material.
> 
> Sinn has gotten it backwards, 38mm fleigers, and 44mm dressy watches.
> 
> For a dress watch from Stowa, a nice departure from the past models Stowa has always pretty much relied on (which are what the Antea, Partitio, Marine, and 1938 represent), and a clear break from the industrial look of the Schauer line, would be interesting to see.


+1

When I think "dress watch", I think of something like the JLC Master Ultra Thin or IWC Portofino. Nothing too complicated. I appreciate that many of the Stowa models could very easily be worn in "dress" situations and are classy looking timepieces, but they don't quite fit the bill of what I'm looking for in a dress watch.

I'm certainly not complaining about it though!


----------



## wkw

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Being one of the Stowa fans, I quite like the Black Forest edition and I sure hope this one can make it to production. Would be nice if Stowa can offer black colored tang and deployant with the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canard

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

The old Stowa Exima was a true dress watch (although to be completely "dress" I guess the case should be made of a precious metal and the second hand eliminated). As it is, the Antea does fulfill the vast majority of the dress watch requirements.


----------



## jakestyles

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



canard said:


> The old Stowa Exima was a true dress watch (although to be completely "dress" I guess the case should be made of a precious metal and the second hand eliminated). As it is, the Antea does fulfill the vast majority of the dress watch requirements.


Wow - that Stowa Exima is beautiful. I have a flieger and was thinking I might treat myself to a MO down the line... but if a watch like the Exima was available again I would definitely go for it without a moments hesitation.


----------



## jonobailey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



jakestyles said:


> Wow - that Stowa Exima is beautiful. I have a flieger and was thinking I might treat myself to a MO down the line... but if a watch like the Exima was available again I would definitely go for it without a moments hesitation.


+1, I never knew of the Stowa Exima but that is exactly what I think is missing from the Stowa line up.


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Yep, that's more what I'm thinking of too.

Jorg, are you reading this? ;-)

And sorry to take the thread slightly OT, but I think it's a worthwhile discussion to be having!


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Yes, the Exima is a fine example of a true dress watch needed in the Stowa line up... permanently.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

just emailed stowa and i'm in line.
going to buy this watch for my 18th birthday.
a lot of people are complaining that its really hard to match clothing with a black dlc case.
i personally wear what i want.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Not to push but two weeks has past. Have you guys decided yet? And a few other questions is the DLC Matt or brushed. Is it possible to get one of your butterfly clasps in DLC to match the watch?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Geduld in de breedste zin van het woord moet je hier hebben of leren. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Build it and they will come

Mark


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Patience is a virtue. The force is with you. Im in line too. But need to know the final spec 1st


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> Patience is a virtue. The force is with you. Im in line too. But need to know the final spec 1st


yeh me 2.
I wish it was 42 mm instead of 40 i got pretty big wrists.
I don't know alot about the eta 2081 movement.
Its smaller then the unitas right? how does it compare to the unitas movement?
The BPH is higher then the unitas so it inherently should be more acurate right?
or am I talking crap right now?


----------



## CCCP

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I like Stowa Fliegers, but not this color combination. Not for me.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ScreenKiller said:


> Its smaller then the unitas right? how does it compare to the unitas movement?


Right, the 2801 is 11 1/2 lines, the Unitas is 16 1/2 lines. 


> The BPH is higher then the unitas so it inherently should be more acurate right?


The 2801 is 28.800, the Unitas-1 is 18.000, the Unitas-2 is 21.000.


> or am I talking crap right now?


Well, not saying you are talking crap but we know that a watch even with 7200 semi oscillations which is just 1 Hz. only can be dead accurate, just add a giant balance like Antoine Martin did.
The balance is a wheel that rotates back and forth on an axle, its motions governed by the coiling and uncoiling of the hairspring, or balance spring. The precision of the timepiece depends to a very large degree upon the construction of the balance, not essentially on the Hz. though. Most modern watches however have balances that oscillate at 21.600 or 28.800 vph. But be assured, a well made Unitas with a Glucydur balance, Nivarox 1 spring is on par with any 2801 or 2804.


----------



## sbutera

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I quite like it. It would be a good choice for my first German watch. Had my eyes on a Stowa for a while now.


----------



## hattrick

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I want my first German watch to be yours, but I want one in 45mm.

Regardless, this is a BEAUTIFUL WATCH and I am drooling over it.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Ahem, check your email.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

received. does stowa always ask wrist size during orders?


----------



## Tha Baron

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I would for sure like to buy one... I think for a special edition, this is the perfect combo.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Jorg still hasn't responded is the watch yellow or orange?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Autorotate206

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

+1 in the like column.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ScreenKiller said:


> Jorg still hasn't responded is the watch yellow or orange?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Guess more info will reveal in a week time.

Anyway, it said 690 net, So 690 is before or after VAT? Not so familiar with all these terms.

Thanks


----------



## centralcoastbuc

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> Guess more info will reveal in a week time.
> 
> Anyway, it said 690 net, So 690 is before or after VAT? Not so familiar with all these terms.
> 
> Thanks


Before VAT

Steve


----------



## genabob

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I do not understand what will be the price?
On the first picture 690 euro. On the second 890 euros!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Hello everybody,

first we want to confirm that we definetly built this watch, we have already a lot of prereservations.

Good news: We can get the hands from our supplier ! 

Delivery will be April 2014 , the delivery times for hands are 5 months at this time.

This weekend we will do a newsletter to all our clients and from Monday it is possible to order the watch officially in our Onlineshop.

The hands and numbers on the dial are in orange, it is the Pantone 2010 orange which we have now as our new STOWA color. 

Price is 690.- Euro net or 820.- with VAT.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Wow that's a entire different color then I expected ,and on the picture.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

When I googled Pantone 2010 orange, there's a few color there, so im not sure which is which. But overall from what I see, fine with the hands color.

It makes the Flieger a bit funky look imo. Purist here will object. haha


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

And here's what Jörg wrote just an hour ago



> Hello everybody,
> 
> first we want to confirm that we definetly built this watch, we have already a lot of prereservations.
> 
> Good news: We can get the hands from our supplier !
> 
> Delivery will be April 2014 , the delivery times for hands are 5 months at this time.
> 
> This weekend we will do a newsletter to all our clients and from Monday it is possible to order the watch officially in our Onlineshop.
> 
> The hands and numbers on the dial are in orange, it is the Pantone 2010 orange which we have now as our new STOWA color.
> 
> Price is 690.- Euro net or 820.- with VAT.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

For those wondering what colour is Pantone 2010 : Pantone 2010 C: Find a color on pantone.com
Google doesn't always give the right colour.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Oh now I understand why he said orange and then yellow. The orange color is really leaning on yellow in low light it would look like orange but in bright light it would look like yellow I guess.don't quote me on that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ScreenKiller said:


> Oh now I understand why he said orange and then yellow. The orange color is really leaning on yellow in low light it would look like orange but in bright light it would look like yellow I guess.don't quote me on that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Quoting you. If can have 2 different color in low light and bright light then that will be uber cool.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Like I said don't quote me on that. But colors simply change under certain light conditions

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I expect the "orange" SL is similar to the Dagaz Cav watches. I had one and sold it on in favor of the standard white dial SL. I regret it much because the yellow/orange had much more character than the white, it is pretty bland.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

You can also go the the source RC TRITEC Ltd. And look form"special colours". There is a Pantone colour chart.


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

On the preorder list. I am 1000% certain this watch will look even better in person than the renderings, and they are pretty sweet!


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I was wondering how long is it gonna take before we see real pictures instead of renderings of the watch?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ScreenKiller said:


> I was wondering how long is it gonna take before we see real pictures instead of renderings of the watch?


As long as the process of sourcing the parts needed has not been completed.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I thought we gonna have an announcement today.


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> I thought we gonna have an announcement today.


At the time of your post, it was 6AM CET


----------



## initialjh

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



hidden830726 said:


> I thought we gonna have an announcement today.


i believe it's on the website already... under "limited edition" STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## initialjh

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ScreenKiller said:


> just emailed stowa and i'm in line.
> going to buy this watch for my 18th birthday.
> a lot of people are complaining that its really hard to match clothing with a black dlc case.
> i personally wear what i want.


congrats! nice birthday present for 18th!


----------



## jonobailey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Looking at the wording of the listing on the Stowa site it appears this is number 1 of a series of Black Forest limited editions.

Guessing its a series of black fliegers with different numeral and hand colours?


----------



## oca_9i

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

where to reserve one ?
No clickable link in this url 
STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



jonobailey said:


> Looking at the wording of the listing on the Stowa site it appears this is number 1 of a series of Black Forest limited editions.
> 
> Guessing its a series of black fliegers with different numeral and hand colours?


It appears that Stowa will release a series of Black Forest Limited Edition watches. So it could be any models in their entire collection such as Seatime, Prodiver, Antea, etc. The first one in the Black Forest LE is the Flieger.


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



initialjh said:


> congrats! nice birthday present for 18th!


Thanks ! This is probably going to feed a watch addiction.
Nice timepieces are so expensive.
Better save for my next purchase.

PS: I even ordered number 102 cause thats my birthday.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ev13wt

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

If your screen is not calibrated, looking at a pantone chart online won't help.

Write down the color code and go into a shop that has the real printed charts.

Everyones monitor is showing different colors. Heck, it starts in the camera already.



ScreenKiller said:


> Thanks ! This is probably going to feed a watch addiction.
> Nice timepieces are so expensive.
> Better save for my next purchase.
> 
> PS: I even ordered number 102 cause thats my birthday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Not sure they do that - call them and make sure! I think they will just build the watches and then send them out in the order that people ordered them.


----------



## jonobailey

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

Watch is sold out ready.

Looking forward to seeing real life pictures of the movement.

Difficult to tell how it will look in reality as the photoshop images are pretty basic, however I'm sure in person it will be far more impressive. It's not usually my style of watch but thought I would go for something a little different and expand by collection , which is very dress/formal watch heavy.

I trust that Stowa will produce a great product that in reality everything will tie together successfully. (As I'm a little unsure despite ordering).


----------



## sbutera

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

I snagged the last one! 172/200. So excited!! Deposit made and now will wait patiently. My first German watch! I'm happy!


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

wow thats quick ! luckily i pre-orderd one .


----------



## ScreenKiller

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*



ev13wt said:


> If your screen is not calibrated, looking at a pantone chart online won't help.
> 
> Write down the color code and go into a shop that has the real printed charts.
> 
> Everyones monitor is showing different colors. Heck, it starts in the camera already.
> 
> Not sure they do that - call them and make sure! I think they will just build the watches and then send them out in the order that people ordered them.


I mailed them and they said it was possible i did had to make a 100 euro deposit before the 11/11.
and I did they replied and received everything so i pre-ordered number 102.


----------



## freight dog

*Re: Should we build this watch ? ;-) >>> Limited handwind Flieger watch <<< in orange!*

#26/200. Very excited about this watch!


----------

